# Ghouls of Gaithersburg - RoxyBlue's & Spooky1's 2011 Display



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Couple short slide shows of this year's yard display for your viewing pleasure.

Daytime video:

Halloween 2011 Day Shots by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

And after dark:

Halloween 2011 Night Pictures by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

UPDATE:

Here's the link to the YouTube Video that Spooky1 put together for this year's haunt:


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Now for a few stills, just for fun:

. by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

. by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

. by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

. by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

. by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

And a few more:

. by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

. by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

. by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

. by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

. by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Some of my favorites

Our Target Glow in the Dark Skelly

DSC04129 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

F-DSC04409 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

Porch-DSC04219a by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

FF-DSC04270 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

Short video:

MOV04208 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## Spooky D (Oct 4, 2011)

Very nice display. The graveyard and Waylon Spector look great. I like the Target skelly, I picked one up 2 days before Halloween for 30% off it's a good piece.


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Awesome job you two! I loved seeing the wolf finished and in place, really eerie lighting, and also liked the gathering of birds. Roxy, how did you stand still for so long?  lol


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

I loved the spider display and the tombstones look fantastic too. Nice job Roxy!


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

When that house next to yours comes up for sale, let me know. I'm moving! That was great! What's not to like. The wolf is awesome and I loved the look of your new tombstones. Really also liked the gathering of crows you had and the birdbath of eyeballs. Great lighting and all around perfect Halloween atmosphere! Glad to be able to finally see your set-up!


----------



## HalloweenZombie (Jul 22, 2007)

Great display! Great job on the lighting too.


----------



## theundeadofnight (Aug 14, 2011)

Fantastic work . Its like a greatest hits of horror icons . The skeleton in the coffin holding the head is a favorite .


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Thanks, all, for the kind comments! JD, we would LOVE to have you as a neighbor. Bring Lewlew along, too

I added a YouTube link for the video that Spooky1 put together to the first post of the thread. Here it is again for anyone who does not want to scroll up:


----------



## niblique71 (Dec 2, 2009)

Wow Roxy and Spooky, Really nice setup. Evrerything seems so well placed with a purpose. Your props just look so natural, like they really belongs there. I agree with Ken that it really took some Stamina for Roxy to stand there soo long. I Loved everything.


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

Lovin the video - awesome job. Craven Moorelife..... LOL love it! I want myself one of those.....


----------



## Dixie (Feb 18, 2009)

Holy moly, I thought I commented on yall's already?!?! Doh!

Watching this is like being a spectator at the Grammys - seeing all the rock stars that you watch all year, coming together in one place. I adore your prop style. The fog and the lighting work wonderfully to create such an amazing scene, everything is placed perfectly, the wolf looks awesome, really great job!!


----------



## FRIGHTGUY (Sep 1, 2010)

Great job guys! I too loved the wolf, it looked great! Also I really liked the little creature on the Talbot tombstone. So many little devilish details all over!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Vlad said:


> Roxy, how did you stand still for so long?  lol





niblique71 said:


> I agree with Ken that it really took some Stamina for Roxy to stand there soo long.


You bad boys! I can't count the number of times folks have thought that lovely white haired witch (you DO mean her, right?) was me, including my mom when I sent her a picture:jol:

Again, thanks for watching and the kind comments


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Maybe that's why I bought her, maybe she reminded me subconsciously of Roxy.


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

Outstanding display....Team work to the max.......
The wolf turned out great


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

Ok, I finally got to see the pics and vids. I can't see them at work because of corporate viewing restrictions. How dare they!

Huge amount of interest, great lighting and attention to details! I need more stuff like you Roxy & spooky1 but I just don't have the storage capacity. I'm lucky that I don't have anyone near me that does a display like yours or I'd be out of business. Good stuff!


----------



## Drago (Sep 5, 2011)

Great haunt! That dog looks sick!


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

Wow...Roxy and Spooky you did an outstanding job! It looks like your display got so much bigger from last year? I love the wolf that turned out great! You have so many things with so much detail. The prop on the tree looks very creepy! Great job!


----------



## Dead Things (Apr 4, 2009)

Beautiful job you two! I loved the layout of the yard, the mini Frank, you have some great looking ghouls. That fricking wolf would keep me out of the yard! However, the goth lady, well..uhh..mmm..ehrr...what were we talking about again?


----------



## Wildcat (Nov 3, 2007)

Awesome looking yard. Love the bird bath.


----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

Awesome job! LOVE all the details.


----------



## lewlew (Mar 15, 2006)

I can't believe I haven't seen this until now. Definitely worth the wait! You guys did a fantastic job! My favorite is the glow-in-the-dark skellie in the window. The lighting overall is mixed so well.



RoxyBlue said:


> Thanks, all, for the kind comments! JD, we would LOVE to have you as a neighbor. Bring Lewlew along, too


Oh, and Roxy? Jdubb and I will probably be looking for a 'summer' home once the snow starts blowin' up here. I can certainly see spending a Halloween or two in more balmy weather!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Thanks for the kind comments. We had a great time this year, and even had our nephew help out with the scaring.


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol: Roxy & Spooky, what a spooktacular set up! I am impressed, it looks great in the day, but at night with your clever lighting, it really is dramatic. Great work on all your tombstones and I LOVE your grab grabber in the broken out coffin. I really want to make one in 2012. Your Frankenstein is fantastic and there is such detail and each scene is so well thought out. You guys are a creative force to be reckoned with. Very, very cool! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## dave the dead (Jan 31, 2007)

Love that shot of your wolf in the fog!
All your minions and creatures make me smile..great job!


----------



## ScreamingScarecrow (Oct 1, 2008)

I love your guys yard haunt! the lighting is perfect! (I 've always loved blue for tombstone!)
I always love the way you guys showcase the creatures of the night that you've created!
It is a haunt that I'd like to visit on Halloween!


----------



## cerinad (Jun 23, 2008)

Love it.. for some reason I really love the little folk art type Frankenstein and cat...they are my favs..but I love your whole display.. great job guys!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Thank you kindly, ceri Bluckenstein and the cat are folk art mostly because I haven't learned yet how to make props look real:jol:


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Nice haunt!! Love the crow picking eyeballs out of the birdbath!!


----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

Nice videos and pictures of your haunt! The lighting looks cool. I like the crow and eyeballs too! I think I'm borrowing that idea. :jol:


----------



## cerinad (Jun 23, 2008)

I like them just the way they are..you did a great job on them.


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

Awesome job, both of you!!! Love the vids and the photos. You guys have such a cool display and your lighting shows it off so perfectly!


----------



## fontgeek (Jul 24, 2006)

I really like the birdbath with the eyeballs and the crow. Love the headstones too, what a great collection! Did you guys make all of those yourselves?
Are you/is your haunt on a Cul-de-sac/dead-end street? It looks like the sidewalk dead ends into grass. Just curious.
Do you do music or sound effects with your setup?
I'll be curious to see what you do with this year's haunt setup.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Thanks, my dears

Font, we do still have some store bought stones, but the majority we made ourselves. We tend to put the store bought ones more in the background as filler now.

We're actually two houses over from a cul-de-sac. A sidewalk runs along the front of the property and across the foot of the driveway, and there is a cement walkway from the top of the drive on one side up to the house, which may be what appears to be sidewalk dead-ending on grass.

As for sound, sometimes we put speakers in a front window to play appropriately mood-setting music, although we didn't bother with that this past year. The grave grabber does have a sound track triggered by motion, and we did put a motion activated growler thingy (I think we bought it at Target - it growls and shakes) in the skellie torso sitting in the flowers next to the large spider. There are a few other props that say things or light up when motion activated, like the large gargoyle/demon on the column at the foot of the driveway.

This year's haunt will likely look a lot like last years, only with more new stones and a few added details and props we need to start working on one of these days We really enjoy the graveyard theme and it gives us something consistent to expand upon.


----------



## Troll Wizard (May 3, 2012)

Well you have done a really great job putting this together. I like the graveyard theme as well, because I have one at my home. My fencing had to retire last year, cause after about 6 years if finally bit the dust. Being made from PVC pluming pipe, it ran it's course. So this year I may not have a fence for my grave site, whoops I meant to say graveyard! :jol:


----------



## EverydayisHalloween311 (Oct 14, 2011)

So cool! may I ask how you got your lighting so good


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

EverydayisHalloween311 said:


> So cool! may I ask how you got your lighting so good


Sheer luck

Off the top of my head, we had one blue fluorescent bulb in a clamp light fixture up in a tree on the right side of the yard (as you face the house), a red bulb in a clamp light on the ground on the left side, an amber spotlight on the ground on the right side towards the back of the cemetery, and then several small LED flashlights in holders around the yard to highlight individual props.


----------



## EverydayisHalloween311 (Oct 14, 2011)

Cool


----------



## Cat_Bones (Jun 1, 2012)

I love the birthbath full of eyeballs that's another one on my list of projects a fountain like that spouting blood. And the little rat holding the eyeball, reminds me of my dogs "hey look what i brought you!"

the lugosi gravsestone and creature are also fantastic


----------

